# Is MSOAG an entry level MOS?



## HardBodyLG (Aug 28, 2010)

I was at the recruiters yesterday and they told me foreign training adviser was an entry level MOS. I think it's total BS, but the correct information would help me a lot.
Thank you.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Aug 28, 2010)

Just ask yourself this:  Don't you think it'd be hard to teach something you don't already know?


----------



## Teufel (Aug 28, 2010)

There is no foreign training advisor MOS.


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Aug 28, 2010)

Ask him what the MOS number is. It'd be intresting to hear what he has to say.


----------



## HardBodyLG (Aug 28, 2010)

It's a woman.:doh:
Assad I was wondering why she said it, I think they were trying to butter me up with promise of Recon/MARSOC.  
Good thing I'm still joining the Army
Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Aug 28, 2010)

HardBodyLG said:


> It's a woman.:doh:
> Assad I was wondering why she said it, I think they were trying to butter me up with promise of Recon/MARSOC.
> *Good thing I'm still joining the Army*
> Thanks for clearing that up.



So you're joining the Army to train foreign forces???  Doesn't seem like a reason to join the Army.  FID is just one mission for SF, assuming you're going on an 18X contract.  Best of luck...


----------



## 0699 (Aug 30, 2010)

HardBodyLG said:


> It's a woman.:doh:
> Assad I was wondering why she said it, I think they were trying to butter me up with promise of Recon/MARSOC.
> *Good thing I'm still joining the Army*
> Thanks for clearing that up.


 
Why?  Because the recruiter may have lied?  Because you think you can't do foreign advisory missions in the Corps?

I don't understand from reading this post how you got to that conclusion.


----------



## HardBodyLG (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry for the confusion, I was always joining the Army. But my friend took me to the Marine recruiters the other day to try and convert me (to the Marines). The got me interested in counter intel because it sounded crazy, CI is not an entry level MOS so they told me about MARSOC which isn't an entry level MOS either, They told me I could be in MARSOC in the intel community initially, then I asked about MSOAG. They said I could get there initially too.

Again, I was always joining the Army because I have zero motivation to become a Marine. I'm not planning on doing advisory missions for a career, I was just asking about it.
Thank you.


----------



## TheWookie (Aug 31, 2010)

HardBodyLG said:


> I have zero motivation to become a Marine. .



At least you are honest, about not wanting to be a convert,,,, but overall I'm not sure what to make of that statement.

Good luck.


----------



## 0699 (Aug 31, 2010)

HardBodyLG said:


> Sorry for the confusion, I was always joining the Army. But my friend took me to the Marine recruiters the other day to try and convert me (to the Marines). The got me interested in counter intel because it sounded crazy, CI is not an entry level MOS so they told me about MARSOC which isn't an entry level MOS either, They told me I could be in MARSOC in the intel community initially, then I asked about MSOAG. They said I could get there initially too.
> 
> Again, I was always joining the Army because I have zero motivation to become a Marine. I'm not planning on doing advisory missions for a career, I was just asking about it.
> Thank you.


 
Tracking now.  Thanks.


----------



## car (Aug 31, 2010)

OK, I'm not a jarhead, so I'm still confused. Your intent is to go Army CI or you were just looking at USMC CI? What exactly do you want to do in the Army?


----------



## JimMCpog (Aug 31, 2010)

It's not an MOS I've seen on the USMC index of MOS, but I have seen it listed as a secondary MOS (like Psy Ops NCO on a MEU) in older MOS indexes.

With that said, there are 1st term Marines in conventional units that have served on foreign training cadres. I believed they picked this up after the GWOT began and it's meant to be something similar to FID, but they aren't leading these troops into battle. One example of this would be in Mongolia, where Marines have had a relationship with the Mongolian military. I'm not sure of the status of the Marines who were working in Georgia prior to it's war with Russia, but they were not involved in advising or leading Georgian military personnel==and that's a good thing imho.


----------



## JimMCpog (Aug 31, 2010)

I tried that, and it didn't work very well at all.


----------



## JimMCpog (Aug 31, 2010)

HardBodyLG said:


> Sorry for the confusion, I was always joining the Army. But my friend took me to the Marine recruiters the other day to try and convert me (to the Marines). The got me interested in counter intel because it sounded crazy, CI is not an entry level MOS so they told me about MARSOC which isn't an entry level MOS either, They told me I could be in MARSOC in the intel community initially, then I asked about MSOAG. They said I could get there initially too.
> 
> Again, I was always joining the Army because I have zero motivation to become a Marine. I'm not planning on doing advisory missions for a career, I was just asking about it.
> Thank you.


 
Unless it's just an issue of uniforms and location, you'll be surprised when many of the things that turn you off about being in the Marine Corps occur in the Army, or any other branch for that matter.


----------



## madness unseen (Aug 31, 2010)

JimMCpog said:


> Unless it's just an issue of uniforms and location, you'll be surprised when many of the things that turn you off about being in the Marine Corps occur in the Army, or any other branch for that matter.


 Thats a subtle note.


----------



## HardBodyLG (Aug 31, 2010)

car said:


> OK, I'm not a jarhead, so I'm still confused. Your intent is to go Army CI or you were just looking at USMC CI? What exactly do you want to do in the Army?


 
My intent is to enlist in the US Army with an 11x contract (if all the medical stuff works out) and hopefully go Airborne. I wasn't really interested (in the Marines) so this ex counter intel guy was telling me he was pretty much a secret agent working alone with Iraqis and Afghani's to take down the enemy 
with a Special Ops team on stand by to save his butt. 
That sounds high speed to me.

I'm not joining the Army because of uniforms and bases though, more about units and gear, tiny bit that Army training is easier, help me stand out more so.
I Crossfit/Endurance amongst others, main reason I feel like it'll be below my level.
Is that wrong to think that?


----------



## car (Aug 31, 2010)

HardBodyLG said:


> My intent is to enlist in the US Army with an 11x contract (if all the medical stuff works out) and hopefully go Airborne. I wasn't really interested (in the Marines) so this ex counter intel guy was telling me he was pretty much a secret agent working alone with Iraqis and Afghani's to take down the enemy
> with a Special Ops team on stand by to save his butt.
> That sounds high speed to me.
> 
> ...


 
Being an Airborne Grunt is a geat start. This "secret agent man" is blowing smoke up your ass. You can speak to many Intelligence Professionals here. They will, I'm sure, give you all the advice you need. In the end, PM me.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 31, 2010)

HardBodyLG said:


> My intent is to enlist in the US Army with an 11x contract (if all the medical stuff works out) and hopefully go Airborne. I wasn't really interested (in the Marines) so this ex counter intel guy was telling me he was pretty much a secret agent working alone with Iraqis and Afghani's to take down the enemy
> with a Special Ops team on stand by to save his butt.
> That sounds high speed to me.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with car - the undercover roadkill was defnitely having a barbeque directly below your skirt.

Nothing in the military (any branch) is below your level. A desire to "stand out" is nothing more than egotism - which, in combat makes you a target and keeps me safe. You will be a part of a team, you have to make cooperation and mentoring the things that make you stand out to your direct leadership - not just being a PT stud with a loud mouth, and being a know it all. STFU, listen, perform, guide those in your team/suad/platoon who need your help. Drop the ego, pick up the maturity. You will learn something every day you are in the military - usually from the unlikeliest of sources.

That's my .02


----------



## pardus (Aug 31, 2010)

HardBodyLG said:


> I'm not joining the Army because of uniforms and bases though, more about units and gear, tiny bit that Army training is easier, help me stand out more so.
> I Crossfit/Endurance amongst others, main reason I feel like it'll be below my level.
> Is that wrong to think that?


 
Yes, very wrong.

Do yourself a favor and not only never mention it again but change that attitude. It's fucked up and fucking insulting.
I probably joined the Military before you were born, I'll put money to say I'll ruck you into the ground and I don't crossfit blah blah. Why? If you don't know then STFU like I advised you to do earlier, and learn to be fucking quiet and humble until you reach the point where you can legitimately say "I'm a fucking stud!" and by that stage you'll realize that only a wanker would say it.

Hence the saying, Quiet Professional, got it?


----------



## HardBodyLG (Aug 31, 2010)

Roger that sir, I just meant that in basic training I might stand out because today most recruits aren't physically prepared for basic. So with a background in physical fitness I may be more prepared than other recruits. 
I usually do not go around bragging unless somebody else ask me, sorry that it came across as insulting.


----------



## pardus (Aug 31, 2010)

First of all don't call me fucking Sir, I work for a living, got it?

You may well be more prepared than most others, I had people that were PT studs that bitched that PT wasn't hard enough and guys that never passed a PT test.

If somebody asks you how fit you are STTU and be humble then when you got to PT or your APFT you will surprise them so that they are thinking "this guy is good" opposed to "oh heres that asshole that bragged about how good he is".

Understand? 

Perform, dont advertise, its repulsive and against our way of thinking.

FYI, You aren't going to impress anyone unless you are getting a 300+ on your APFT.



HardBodyLG said:


> Roger that sir, I just meant that in basic training I might stand out because today most recruits aren't physically prepared for basic. So with a background in physical fitness I may be more prepared than other recruits.
> I usually do not go around bragging unless somebody else ask me, sorry that it came across as insulting.


----------



## AWP (Aug 31, 2010)

HBLG,

To put things into perspective, just do your best at EVERYTHING. For example, guys who go to the SMU's or even the "non-standard" assignments in the military (conventional or SOF) just "do." They don't sit around thinking "I'm the fastest guy in my unit" or "I can bench press more than anyone," they just go out and do their jobs. They don't even think it because that isn't in their nature. Besides, you'll be surprised at some of the folks you are with in the military....

Just go out and give it your all, all day, every day. Think about doing your best, not "beating" the other guy. Besides, you are only as strong as your weakest link so if you are truly kicking that much ass at the physical events you have an obligation to help push and pull others to your level.


----------



## HardBodyLG (Aug 31, 2010)

Solid copy, preform and shut up.


----------



## JimMCpog (Sep 1, 2010)

car said:


> Being an Airborne Grunt is a geat start. This "secret agent man" is blowing smoke up your ass. You can speak to many Intelligence Professionals here. They will, I'm sure, give you all the advice you need. In the end, PM me.


 

From what I've read about the 0211 MOS, you won't serve a normal Marine B Billet. So there's no reason why an 0211 would be serving as a recruiter.


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 6, 2010)

0211's can serve in B billets if they need it to bolster themselves for promotion.


----------



## JimMCpog (Sep 9, 2010)

From what I've been told by them, you won't need a B Billet for promotion because the field is undermanned and you'll get more opportunities for special duty and travel than the normal B billets.


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 11, 2010)

True, but theres always adverse information that needs to be overcome.


----------

